# Heidita got to 2000



## Just_Wil

Congratulations to Heidita for her 2000 posts. Excellent work, thumbs up!!


----------



## Fernita

*Heidita, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

*And thank you for being always ready to help!!!!!!!!   *

*Fernita. *


----------



## french4beth

Heidita,​ 
Congratulations on your postiversary!​ 
Lucky for us, the cat never has your tongue.​ 
To someone who is truly the cat's meow!​ 
Here are some suggestions for future use.
and some rules to live by.​ 
A small gift for your enjoyment!
But beware of strangers bearing gifts...​ 

Regards,
Beth​


----------



## danielfranco

¡Heidi! ¡No puedo creer que nada más tengas 2000, si te veo en todos lados!
Bueno, felicidades por tu logro. Siempre es un placer leer tus contribuciones.
Dan F.


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, Heidita! 

Carlo


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre eres de gran ayuda.

Ant.


----------



## jester.

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 2000 Beiträgen.


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Heidita, muchas felicidades en tus 2000 aportes!!!
Recuerdo todas las veces que me has ayudado con tu amabilidad y tu sonrisa de siempre. ¡Eres fantástica!
Recibe un cariñoso y agradecido saludo
Soledad


----------



## Xerinola

Muchas felicidades Heidita!
Y que cumplas muchos más!  

Besitos desde Barcelona!

X:


----------



## pickypuck

Bravo!
Ich gratuliere zu einer solchen Heldentat!

¡Olé!


----------



## Maruja14

*FELICIDADES HEIDI*
*ERES LA MEJOR*
*SIEMPRE CON TU BUEN HUMOR*
*SIEMPRE ESTÁS DISPUESTA A AYUDAR*​
*SABES MÁS ESPAÑOL QUE MUCHOS NATIVOS*​

*EL REPERTORIO DE EXPRESIONES ESPAÑOLAS QUE CONOCES ES ILIMITADO*


*Y ESTÁ CLARO QUE CON EL INGLÉS PASA LO MISMO*
*Y CON EL ALEMAN (SUPONGO, JEJE)*​ 
*ERES INSUSTITUIBLE EN ESTOS FOROS*​ 
*NO CAMBIES NUNCA*​ 
*ERES MI INSPIRACIÓN*​ 
*BESOTES *


*(NO ENTIENDO COMO ESTE POST ESTÁ EN LA SEGUNDA PÁGINA DEL CONGRAT CUANDO CASI TODOS LOS MENSAJES SON DE HOY, LO HE VISTO DE MILAGRO. ¿QUÉ ES LO QUE FALLA AQUÍ?  *
*ESPERO QUE TODOS LOS QUE TIENEN ALGO QUE AGRADECERTE SEAN CAPACES DE ENCONTRARLO)*​ ​


----------



## Henryk

*Fettes *Respekt, heidita. 

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus mensajes, Heidita.


----------



## heidita

Siempre es emocionante "cumplir" años, en este caso aniversarios. 
Y mucho más con estos sinceros amigos. No hay muchos de esos. 

Auch meinen deutschen Feunden eine "fette" und krasse Umarmung! 

E pure el amico italiano, sono honrata. (I mean I am honoured. I'm sure it was not correct.)

Even a friend from Bengali has visited. Thank you!

Bueno de nuevo, ¡un abrazo y muchas gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Heidi!  *_

*Happy 2nd Postiversary!


*


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Heidi!

Gracias por tu apoyo en las  luchas donquijotescas! Es bueno saber que una no está sola! 

Natasha


----------



## Jana337

Ich sollte mal dieses Forum mehr als einmal wöchentlich lesen! 

Egal, besser zu spät als nie: Ich freue mich auf die nächsten 2000. 


Jana​


----------



## Mei

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y muchas felicidades!!!!  

Mei


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades y gracias por tu gran espíritu de colaboración. Contamos contigo para muchos dosmiles más!!!


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones Heidita, por el esfuerzo bilingüe que hacés!


----------



## Txiri

Your posts are of invaluable help and insight, and you are just amazing!  in how well you know both Spanish and English.  Phenomenal.  Ich kann es nicht sagen zehr gut auf deutsch, aber sei molta divertita, y ... eres una buenazo de persona, eso se te nota, encantadora.  Gracias y no te pierdas nunca.


----------



## heidita

¡Será por internacionales esos saludos!

Gracias a mis amigos de Madrid (¡de Madrid al cielo!), Valley of the Son (where might that be?), Cataluña (jejeje), Serbia, República Checa, the USA, Argentina.


----------



## la reine victoria

Sorry to be so late Heidi. 

Many congratulations on this milestone and thanks for your friendship outside the forum.

I couldn't resist having a cartoon commissioned for you. You will understand.   





Un beso,
LRV


----------



## Bonjules

Hey,
Spaet kommt er, doch....
Felicitac's y que' tu gatos te den un miao
y un buen "abrazao" !
bj


----------



## heidita

Noch ein deutscher Gruss! And nobody less than the Queen herself!

Thanks to you all!


----------



## rsweet

Congratulations, heidita!

Your sincere and clearly written posts are always a pleasure to read.


----------



## lazarus1907

Enhorabuena, Heidita.

Ya casi me coges, ¿eh?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Te felicito


----------



## Outsider

Mis felicitaciones, Heidita.​


----------



## emma42

Bravo, Heidita.
You certainly give us something to think about...

Here's to the next 2000!

Emma42
​


----------



## ordequin

¡Muchas felicidades Heidita!
¡A por los 3000!!!
No he tenido el placer de coincidir contigo más que en dos o tres hilos, hace bastante; pero sí te he leído, y me encanta la serena cordialidad y templanza que emanan de tus post, así como tu buen talante, y ánimo conciliador. Espero poder coincidir contigo más a menudo.


----------



## heidita

Acabo de volver de vacaciones y he tenido el placer de ver estos amables saludos de mis amigos españoles, persas (back at last!), from the far away beautiful California, surely just as beautiful Nottingham and the nice and calm Portugal.
Gracias, ordequín, por tus amables palabras. ¡MI marido se ha reído mucho!


----------



## Moritzchen

Heidita, discúlpame por llegar tarde, pero estoy acá y te doy las gracias por toda tu ayuda. Felicidades!


----------



## aleCcowaN

*¡2000 felicitaciones Heidi!*​ 
*Qué alegría que es **contar con vos en estos foros.*​

*Severa defensora de las lenguas.*​ 

*Lingüista cabal.*​ 

*Amiga leal.*​ 

* Un beso para ti  *​


----------



## heidita

Un abrazo para los dos y gracias por haberos acordado de mi.


----------



## ireney

Urgh! I am ALWAYS late with my congratulations! Congrats Heidita. Hope you will soon write another 2000 interesting posts


----------

